# Wait To Get A Flu Shot



## fmdog44 (Sep 11, 2020)

The vaccine is less effective on older people so if you are 65 or older ask about a Fluzone High Dose vaccine. Don't get it too early because it's effectiveness diminishes with time. Shoot for early October.


----------



## Jules (Sep 11, 2020)

That was my plan.  Last year they didn’t have any high dose available here.  Fingers crossed they do this year.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 12, 2020)

I've been getting the high dose one for several years now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 12, 2020)

I got mine yesterday along with the second dose of the  Pneumococcal vaccine.

I agree that it's best to wait until later in the fall but I was concerned about the availability of the flu vaccine this year as more people will probably be taking it than in the past.

Anyway, it's done.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 12, 2020)

Our flu shot isn't out yet but when it is I will get it.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 12, 2020)

MD from the Cleveland Clinic said on radio last week that the ideal dates this year were Sept. 10-15.

For whatever that's worth to you.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 12, 2020)

I had mine Thursday.


----------



## 911 (Sep 12, 2020)

I always get the high dose in late October-early November.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2020)

I've never heard of a high dose flu shot outside of this forum, and certainly never had it offered.  Just the standard flu shot.  Guess I need to do some investigation.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 12, 2020)

I’ve heard of the high dose but last year insurance only covered the regular free and the other was around $40 more. Got the regular for many years, never got the flu. I’ve got a PCP appointment 9/24, so I’ll ask about it then & see what’s offered. That would be about the time I’d get one anyway.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I’ve heard of the high dose but last year insurance only covered the regular free and the other was around $40 more. Got the regular for many years, never got the flu. I’ve got a PCP appointment 9/24, so I’ll ask about it then & see what’s offered. That would be about the time I’d get one anyway.


Thanks.  That's helpful information.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 12, 2020)

Plan on getting our next week. Last year, Target, CVS and Walgreens all ran out. Stopped by Walmart and was lucky to get one there. 

We get our each and every year. That is the Senior Double-Dose one. Have already got our pneumonia shots, that apparently stay in the body for years. We were told by the Pharmacist that we don't need any more.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 12, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Plan on getting our next week. Last year, Target, CVS and Walgreens all ran out. Stopped by Walmart and was lucky to get one there.
> 
> We get our each and every year. That is the Senior Double-Dose one. Have already got our pneumonia shots, that apparently stay in the body for years. We were told by the Pharmacist that we don't need any more.


I'm surprised the flu shot is available so early in the U.S.
I usually get mine in October.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 12, 2020)

I just get my flu shot when the VA has it ready to go.  Simple for me. 

Tony


----------



## P A Tracy (Sep 12, 2020)

We went to get ours yesterday but they were already out of the high dose so we are on the list to be called when more comes in.


----------



## oldman (Sep 13, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I’ve heard of the high dose but last year insurance only covered the regular free and the other was around $40 more. Got the regular for many years, never got the flu. I’ve got a PCP appointment 9/24, so I’ll ask about it then & see what’s offered. That would be about the time I’d get one anyway.


Medicare has always paid for my high dose flu vaccine.


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 13, 2020)

unplanned, but got flu and pneumonia shot yesterday.  was picking up meds at w-mart and girl asked if i want to get shots then.  they weren't busy and no one was waiting, so i got both.  pneumonia shot gave me a SORE arm that'll hang around for a few days.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2020)

I always get the flu vaccine in October.  Haven't had the flu in 20 or so years.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2020)

With so many wearing masks and washing hands and disinfecting things doesn't it make sense the flu will not impact as many people this year as it has in the past?


----------



## win231 (Sep 13, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I always get the flu vaccine in October.  Haven't had the flu in 20 or so years.


Well, that's impressive.  But I've never had a flu vaccine.  Haven't had the flu in 38 years.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 15, 2020)

My wife got the "Senior" flu shot yesterday, and it hit her in the middle of the night.  She was up about 4AM, praying to the "ceramics", and today she is a bit weak and dizzy, with no appetite.  She said even her morning cup of coffee didn't taste good.  So, today, I'm playing housewife and nurse.  These "side effects" are supposed to only last a day or two, so we'll see.  If she is still "woozy" over the weekend, I guess we'll have to see if they have a vaccine for the flu shot.  

I'm not a fan of these "shots"....flu, pneumonia, shingles...whatever.


----------



## 911 (Oct 15, 2020)

I got my high dose with little to no issues. I wouldn’t do without it. Even a little protection is better than none.

I heard on TV that the majority of people say they won’t take the new vaccine for COVID-19 for weeks, maybe a few months. I would be the guinea pig. I have little fear of such things. I’m a little dumb in that area. As the saying goes, “Whatever doesn’t kill me will only make me stronger.” So, as long as I live, I’ve won, right?


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 19, 2020)

I have a drs appt on Wednesday with my new dr here.  This will be my second one.  Hope I like him better this time!
Anyway, I’ll ask him about the flu shot and get it then.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2020)

I got the regular flu shot last Thursday .. no side effects, as usual. They were out of the seniors high-dose vaccine. Regular shot protects against 4 types, high-dose protects against 3 types with something extra for sedate seniors with high vulnerability. I opted not to wait. The clinics get only 25 doses at a time, with about a month in-between refills. I didn't want to wait. It's the same for the pharmacies who also administer the shots. That's how it is under free healthcare. I'm not complaining.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 19, 2020)

My flu shot was administered at the VA last week, and I experienced no symptoms that I know of.  It was the "senior" shot, since they stock these because so many of their patients are seniors.

Tony


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 19, 2020)

I got mine at the end of last month. Hopefully, it will keep me safe until Spring.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 19, 2020)

I will get my flu shot from my doctor, maybe in mid Nov.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2020)

I got the high-dose kind last month, during a regular visit to my doctor's office. They very strongly recommend it to seniors. I doubt that its effectiveness will wear off before flu season is over.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

I like the option of drive-through Flu shot clinics, where available.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 20, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I like the option of drive-through Flu shot clinics, where available.



I want three tacos, a milk shake, and a flu shot please. 

Tony


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 21, 2020)

I’m sitting at drs right now and just signed consent form for the fluzone HD which is for 65+.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

But are they offering cake and coffee with it, @CeeCee  ? 



tbeltrans said:


> I want three tacos, a milk shake, and a flu shot please.
> 
> Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 21, 2020)

Kaila said:


> But are they offering cake and coffee with it, @CeeCee  ?



Yes!  We can't forget desert. 

Tony


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

I think it increases the effectiveness.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

Not getting one this year.....I dont go anywhere to pick up the virus.....


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 21, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Not getting one this year.....I dont go anywhere to pick up the virus.....



Same here, the flu will have to travel up 10 miles from town to a mountain top where I live. My only 2 close neighbors can barely be seen from my cabin, everything is delivered and sterilized before coming in. My son and DIL live 600+ feet away and they wear masks and social distance so I don't know how I can be exposed to anything. Not impossible but I feel safe enough.


----------

